# Private Health Insurance?



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

My wife and I are 32 and healthy. My wife is Spanish and has public health insurance. I'm American and from what I understand I can't get the public health insurance even with residency unless I get a job in Spain. I run a business in the US so I'm fine with paying for private health insurance.

Can anyone recommend a private health insurance company? I'd like to get a high deductible plan to keep the premiums low. I think I would only use it for checkups and emergencies. I'm planning to get health insurance in the US for any sort of important non-emergency procedure.

I've heard that public health care is better than private in Spain, but private health care provides more conveniences. Is that true?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

How is it that your wife has public health coverage? Is she working? If that's the case then you as a spouse can be added as a dependant and also have public health coverage.

I have both public and private health coverage so I've seen how both systems work. I prefer the public system for primary care. The health center where my primary care doctor is is just down the street - very convenient - and the cost of any prescriptions I get is partially covered. But I prefer the private system for specialists. It's faster to get an appointment and I've had better luck getting the treatments I've needed. 

The private insurance I have is with Adeslas. I pay a little over 50€/month and there is no deductable at all. That covers doctor's visits, tests, and hospitalization. It does not cover dental, prosthetics like glasses or orthodics, or medication. 

Why would you pay for US medical coverage if you're living here? It's ridiculously expensive, and the medical care here is fine.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree with kalohi. I have both public and private insurance. Public through my Spanish husband who works and pays into the system, and private through Sanitas, because sometimes I want to see a specialist without the hassle of going through the public system. For any major problem, I believe that public would be better, but luckily have not had to find out. I pay around 60 euros a month, covers everything. Try to think what a similar amount of money for health insurance would get you in the States, and be grateful to be where you are.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

expatrocks said:


> My wife and I are 32 and healthy. My wife is Spanish and has public health insurance. I'm American and from what I understand I can't get the public health insurance even with residency unless I get a job in Spain. I run a business in the US so I'm fine with paying for private health insurance.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a private health insurance company? I'd like to get a high deductible plan to keep the premiums low. I think I would only use it for checkups and emergencies. I'm planning to get health insurance in the US for any sort of important non-emergency procedure.
> 
> I've heard that public health care is better than private in Spain, but private health care provides more conveniences. Is that true?


if your wife has state healthcare you would normally be covered as her dependant - but since you are working you might look at registering as self-employed here & being covered that way in your own right - & also benefiting from a state pension here when the time comes

I guess you're submitting tax returns here as you should be? 

my experience of state healthcare is better on the whole than my previous experience here with private care - & certainly better than the care friends have received with private ins.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

> How is it that your wife has public health coverage? Is she working? If that's the case then you as a spouse can be added as a dependant and also have public health coverage.


She isn't working. She got the coverage at one of the government offices less than a month ago. I'm not sure how that works. Can I be added as a dependant if I'm not a resident yet?



> The private insurance I have is with Adeslas. I pay a little over 50€/month and there is no deductable at all. That covers doctor's visits, tests, and hospitalization. It does not cover dental, prosthetics like glasses or orthodics, or medication.


That price for that coverage is amazing.



> Why would you pay for US medical coverage if you're living here? It's ridiculously expensive, and the medical care here is fine.


I think we can agree that specialist treatment is generally better in the US than in Spain. I'm thinking high deductible "catastrophic" coverage for something like $100/month. That was the cost when I looked into it a couple years ago.

Adeslas and Sanitas have been mentioned. Do any of these private companies stand out as especially good choices?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sanitas is the Spanish wing of BUPA. It is popular with English-speaking immigrants because it has national coverage and English-speaking staff.

A third alternative is to register with a Centro Medico, which is midway between private and public. We pay €14 a month as a couple, and that gives us free same-day access to general practitioners. We can see consultants and specialists the same week for €20 (€16 for follow-up appointments), and get discounts on scans and tests. We are covered by the state system but it's a good cheap way of getting quick access to specialists should we need them.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

expatrocks said:


> She isn't working. She got the coverage at one of the government offices less than a month ago. I'm not sure how that works. Can I be added as a dependant if I'm not a resident yet?


If you're not resident you cannot access the public health system. You can't access the private health system either. You can only be here as a resident or as a tourist, and since you're not a resident you must be a tourist. And as a tourist you should have travel insurance.

But why aren't you a resident? A year ago you posted that you were about to get residency. You can only stay in Spain for 90 days without residency, even if you're married to a Spaniard. 




expatrocks said:


> That price for that coverage is amazing.


 No, what is amazing is what they charge for health care and insurance in the States. The US is way out of line compared with the rest of the world. 





expatrocks said:


> I think we can agree that specialist treatment is generally better in the US than in Spain.


 Where do you get that idea? I don't agree at all. 



expatrocks said:


> Adeslas and Sanitas have been mentioned. Do any of these private companies stand out as especially good choices?


 I have never used Sanitas but it is very reputable. That said, I am very happy with Adeslas. They both cover pretty much the same doctors and hospitals at a similar price.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

kalohi said:


> You can't access the private health system either.


I meant to say that you can't get insurance to use the private health system unless you're a resident.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I personally got my private insurance when I arrived, with just my passport. In fact, it has continued the same, even after I got residency....


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

> If you're not resident ... You can't access the private health system either.


I've been told the opposite but I will find out.



> But why aren't you a resident? A year ago you posted that you were about to get residency.


I was a resident but they took it away because I left for longer than 6 months. I'm working on getting it back again. It is not a quick process.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

> I personally got my private insurance when I arrived, with just my passport. In fact, it has continued the same, even after I got residency....


Yup, that's what I thought.


----------

